# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  خطا در هنگام ساخت جدول

## abc222

سلام به همه ی دوستان
من توی ویژوال استدیو 2010 مراحل زیر رو رفتم تا پایگاه داده داخلی(همراه پروژه)بسازم
view--server explorer--cenect to database
و بعد ساختمش
الان که میخوام جدول بسازم وقتی روی table راست کلیک میکنم و add new table کلیک میکنم خطای زیر رو میده:
[IMG][/IMG]

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی واجبه
واینکه اگه جای نامناسبی تاپیک زدم عذر میخوام

----------


## abc222

خواهشا کسی بلد نیست جوابمو شده؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
احتمال اینکه VS شما دچار مشکل شده باشه هست.
اگر براتون مقدوره از SSMS استفاده کنید درغیر اینصورت سعی کنید با کدنویسی جدول رو ایجاد کنید. اگر نشد از Database Project در VS استفاده کنید یا یک بار VS رو Repair کنید.

----------


## abc222

> سلام.
> احتمال اینکه VS شما دچار مشکل شده باشه هست.
> اگر براتون مقدوره از SSMS استفاده کنید درغیر اینصورت سعی کنید با کدنویسی جدول رو ایجاد کنید. اگر نشد از Database Project در VS استفاده کنید یا یک بار VS رو Repair کنید.


آقا من ویژوال رو پاک کردم و دوباره نصب کردم.ولی نشد.فقط یه نکته ای دیدم شایدم مربوط به اون باشه
کنار دیتابیسی که میسازم عکس یه کلید میاد که کوچیکه؟ممکنه دیتابیس من قفل شده باشه؟اگه آره چیطوری از قفل درش بیارم؟

----------


## abc222

دوستان مشکل حل شد


راستش من ویژوال استودیو و اس کیو ال سرور رو پاک کردم و ویندوز رو هم عوض کردم.بعدش فقط ویژوال استودیو رو نصب کردم و مشکل حل شد و فقط از بانک اطلاعاتی ویژوال استفاده کردم

----------

